# Chicken Soup for The horse lover's soul



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anyone read this?
I highly recommend it. Soooo very special.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm reading it right now! It is soooo good!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I know! I got it for my birthday! Very touching..especially the first one!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't read those things. I just start bawling and have to go hug my horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, read it several times and cry every single time.  The one that sticks with me is about the old guy and his horse Roany. I keep hoping they will publish another one but I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i have that book, i havent finished it yet but so far i love it! its so sad though


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE chicken soup books! I have horse lover 1&2, dog lovers, christian (very good!), mother and daughter, father and daughter, and pre-teen. I'm asing for more for chritmas


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Surprisingly I liked the one on Pat Peralli


----------

